# Boat for Rockport south



## Cooltex

I’m looking for a micro poling skiff for fishing Rockport and south into the Laguna Madre. I’ve been interested in a gladesman, Gheenoe Lt25, or a Shadowcast 18. Any advice on the skiffs would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Maverick HPX-T


----------



## AZ_squid

My Shadowcast 16 runs around pretty well most days in the ULM, I'm sure the 18 would be even better on windier days.


----------



## Derek Radtke

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Maverick HPX-T


Please stop advising people to buy that skiff, as I am in the process of looking for one. Seems like a really hard skiff to find for sale due to the badassery of it. It’s a shame they stopped building it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Derek Radtke said:


> Please stop advising people to buy that skiff, as I am in the process of looking for one. Seems like a really hard skiff to find for sale due to the badassery of it. It’s a shame they stopped building it.


Maybe if I get my paws on the mold I can start making carbon fiber ZCX-T hulls and get rich!


----------



## Seymour fish

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Maybe if I get my paws on the mold I can start making carbon fiber ZCX-T hulls and get rich!


Do it ! I’ll need a new one 2030 if not sooner


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Seymour fish said:


> Do it ! I’ll need a new one 2030 if not sooner


Haha too many irons in the fire right? Same


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Did they save the molds or destroy them? If they'd sell them, we could do a Microskiff gofundme.


----------



## Backlasher

Another vote for a HPXT around Rockport. I had a Pathfinder 17T a few years ago that would run as shallow as the Mav but even with the tabs set to roll it over on one of the chines it would still beat the fillings out of your teeth. The Mav is much nicer on the pole too.


----------



## crboggs

Check with Harry Spear and see if he'll build you a Glades Z tunnel.

http://spearboatworks.com/


----------



## Surffshr

My Lostmen is a great boat for the area.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/wts-eastcape-lostmen-tunnel-kevlar-30k.73916/#post-696610


----------



## Cooltex

Love your lostmen, just beyond my budget.


----------



## ShallowH2o

Ive got a Mitzi tournament 17 if your interested.


----------



## flyslinger

Cooltex said:


> I’m looking for a micro poling skiff for fishing Rockport and south into the Laguna Madre. I’ve been interested in a gladesman, Gheenoe Lt25, or a Shadowcast 18. Any advice on the skiffs would be appreciated. Thanks!


Ankona Native 17, gets way skinny, runs dry in chop, poles like a Porsche, and costs about one-third of over-rated high enders. I have owned both.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Maybe if I get my paws on the mold I can start making carbon fiber ZCX-T hulls and get rich!


I want hull #3...

1 is to figure out the mold and test.
2 is to test.
3 would be mine and perfect.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Surffshr said:


> My Lostmen is a great boat for the area.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/wts-eastcape-lostmen-tunnel-kevlar-30k.73916/#post-696610


 If I was in the market right now I would snatch this up.


----------



## MV-HTX

ShallowH2o said:


> Ive got a Mitzi tournament 17 if your interested.


New to posting on this site. Is your Mitzi still available?


----------



## ShallowH2o

MV-HTX said:


> New to posting on this site. Is your Mitzi still available?


Yes I’ll get some pics and send this weekend


----------



## MV-HTX

Can I contact you?


----------



## Mick Perisho

Derek Radtke said:


> Please stop advising people to buy that skiff, as I am in the process of looking for one. Seems like a really hard skiff to find for sale due to the badassery of it. It’s a shame they stopped building it.


r u looking for a Maverick? look in facebook Marketplace for Dallas Texas, There were 2


----------



## Paul Besse

crboggs said:


> Check with Harry Spear and see if he'll build you a Glades Z tunnel.
> 
> http://spearboatworks.com/


I second the Spear Boatworks Evergladez with a tunnel. I've been on one and it's perfect for skinny water sight casting in Texas.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy

I recently sold my East Cape Glide. Handled chop fairly well, but not a great Laguna Madre skiff. In my opinion, no true "micros" excel fishing the Lagoon because of the distances you often travel. You want something that can handle chop if necessary (even if you run the east side along the island with the predominantly SE wind, you will still cross big water from time to time) and a boat than runs relatively fast (in the 30 mph range). Otherwise, you are either burning a lot of fishing time putting toward your destination or you will be forced to stay North. Sometimes the fishing is absolutely stellar up north, sometimes it is not. Perhaps you can find an old Beavertail B2, an early 2000s Maverick HPX or something like it that will provide greater range and versatility?


----------

